# iPod sur chaîne hi-fi/home cinema



## meister.sev@hotmail.fr (25 Juin 2009)

Je possède un iPod 3è génération. Je compte m'acheter prochainement une chaine hi fi ou un home cinema. Je m'interroge sur la compatibilité de l'iPod sur ce type d'appareil.

Faut il obligatoirement avoir un dock (qu'il soit intégré ou non) pour pouvoir lire la musique ? ou la sortie USB suffit-elle ? si oui faut-il un cable spécial, ou celui fourni dans le coffret convient ?

si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer.
et si vous avez des modèles d'appareils à me conseiller, c'est la bienvenue.

merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Certains amplis proposent un dock spécial en option, les chaînes tout-en-un disposent souvent d'un dock intégré.


----------



## meister.sev@hotmail.fr (26 Juin 2009)

donc la sortie USB ne suffit pas ?
merci de votre reponse si rapide !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

J'avais mal compris. Effectivement les prises usb sur les chaînes sont en général pour les clés USB ou baladeurs MP3 «normaux». Elles sont souvent incompatibles avec les ipods.

Un autre solution est d'utiliser un dock universel dont tu branches la sortie audio sur la chaîne. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h26 ----------

Puis demande à Amok pour changer ton pseudo parce que là tu risques de te faire spammer...


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juin 2009)

bah, le plus simple c'est encore le cable minijack><double cinch non ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Quand tu utilises un dock spécial fourni par le fabricant, ce dock, outre la fonction recharge, permet souvent de télécommander l'ipod via la chaîne et parfois même l'affichage des infos sur l'écran télé.


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Quand tu utilises un dock spécial fourni par le fabricant, ce dock, outre la fonction recharge, permet souvent de télécommander l'ipod via la chaîne et parfois même l'affichage des infos sur l'écran télé.



oui bien entendu, je sais, j'en ai un 

mais s'il n'y en a pas, le plus simple et le moins onéreux reste le "bête" cable

maintenant question look .... 

et si le design est un facteur important, y'a du matos coté harman kardon


----------



## BlueVelvet (28 Juin 2009)

... et Harman Kardon question qualité sonore, c'est comme une casserole qui se prendrait pour un ampli...

La question de base portait sur une chaîne HiFi ou un home cinéma, ce qui est différent.

Pour une chaîne Hifi, un dock iPod ne me semble pas choquant et il offre une bonne conversion. Les ensembles «tout en un» genre Logitech ou autres sont assez grotesques, fabriqués par des gens qui ne connaissent rien au son

Il faudrait en savoir plus sur le projet de base du posteur...? Chaîne ou HC? Quelle installation?


----------



## meister.sev@hotmail.fr (29 Juin 2009)

réponse à BlueVelvet.

je ne suis pas vraiment décidée entre le home cinema ou la chaine hi fi.
en fait tout depend du prix, j'ai un budget moyen de 200.

c'est sûr que je préfèrerai avoir un home cinema, qui fasse la totale càd:  lecteur de dvd, divx, cd, tuner radio et lecteur d'ipod. mais je pense que le prix d'un engin pareil est trop élevé. alors à mon avis une chaine hi-fi serait plus adaptée à mon budget. je pourrais alors quand meme utiliser les hp comme un home cinema, ce sera moins puissant niveau son mais tanpis.

merci pour vos remarques en tout cas.
j'attends vos suggestions :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Pour 200&#8364; tu auras plutôt une mini-chaîne. Pas mal ont un dock intégré (en plus du port usb).


----------



## BlueVelvet (29 Juin 2009)

Salut!

Oui 200 ca fait un peu court pour un ensemble complet...

A mon avis, regarde du côté de Philips (genre ceci
http://www.consumer.philips.com/con...ryid_5_1_HOME_THEATER_SYSTEMS_SU_FR_CONSUMER/
... mais je n'en connais pas le prix)
ou Panasonic, ou peut-être Pionner?
Evite Sony, toujours très cher pour des specs assez faible (à propos du son).

Bonne recherche! Je regarderai encore à l'occasion pour je genre d'appareil que tu cherches!


----------

